#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Vriendin gezocht

## nsv

salaam aleikum, 

Ik zelf ben een Marokkaanse vrouw van 25. Ik ben nog Geloofzoekende. Maar ik ben opzoek naar nieuwe vriendschappelijke contacten. Ik woon in Rotterdam. 

Ik hoop die hier te vinden!

----------


## Victor-rolf

Goodluck

----------


## Hamzabo20

Misschien kan ik je helpen 👌

----------

